# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Google Play app need yo be promoted

## mimbo

Hey guys! Do you know the effective ways of promoting apps on Google play? I would be so grateful for any advice1

----------


## jacklinalbert

There are so many effective ways to promote your app on the Google play store. But according to web application development experts, the best ways are:
Reaching out to the influencers: 

Influencers on social media can help you increase your app's drive.

Creating a creative and unique app iconApp store optimizationCreate a demo video

----------


## davidchristain

segsgesaggag egwegWGEG

----------


## davidchristain

Dwfasf dasssdddsddsd adccccvvv

----------


## davidchristain

aaqfeffff gqaehrjtj rwtrwyy

----------


## davidchristain

wTTTHRHUTUTUTUTUT GGGRGR

----------

